# woody's-push/pull/legs/upper-push/pull split



## kenwood (May 8, 2006)

what yeah gonna start a journal and keep track of wtf i am doing here   ok todays workout was damn good   here goes:
weight x reps

5/8/06-Monday-Push
benchpress-185x8
205x6
225x5
235x4
255x3
265x1
275x1
285x1  

incline db press-45x8
50x6
50x8
they had 2 racks of db's and i didnt see the other rack on the 1st rack is 1lb-50lbs and on the second one was 50lb-110lbs(woulda went heavier but didnt see the 2nd rack lol)

military db press-25x8
30x8
35x6
35x8
(gonna go heavier)

skullcrushers-55x8
65x6
65x6
(dont like these, hurts my elbows. gonna do somethin other than these next time)

cable pressdowns-60x4
110x8
110x8
110x8

that was it   then my uncle came to the gym w/a group of guys and i assisted them(spotted and got weight for them), since i was done w/my workout.
can't wait till tomorrow


----------



## kenwood (May 9, 2006)

5/8/06

egg whites
whey shake
bacon
whey shake
hotdogs-2
apple
whey shake
4 cups of 2% milk-not at once but throughout the day
musclemilk

Totals  2190-cals,  94-fats, 166-carbs,  167-protein


----------



## MCx2 (May 9, 2006)

Hey man, hope I'm not intruding. I saw that skull crushers were hurting your elbows. When I first started doing them they hurt like hell too. Eventhough I felt like they weren't working that well when I did it, I dropped the weight a bit. I was only using 50 lbs and I superset them with CG Bench, but after a few weeks, the pain in my elbow subsided and I jumped considerably in weight. I don't know what you use, but I find the EZ Bar is a little easier on the ole elbows as well. Just my 2 cents, keep up the good work!


----------



## kenwood (May 9, 2006)

FatCatMC-thanx for the tip bro


----------



## kenwood (May 9, 2006)

*4-9-06*

well today was my pull day so here it is:

lat-pulldowns: 8x110
8x110
8x110

db row: 45x8
55x8
70x8

rack deads: 185x5
225x3
325x3
405x2

db hammer curls: 20x8
25x8
25x8

preacher curls:65x8
95x3

concentration curls: 20x8
25x8
30x8

40min. of cardio


----------



## kenwood (May 9, 2006)

4-9-06

Milk, cow's, fluid, 2% fat
Egg, white only, cooked-2
Banana, raw
Beef, bacon, cooked-3
whey shake
Milk, cow's, fluid, 2% fat
Banana, raw-2
Orange, raw
beef jerkey-2
corn on the cob with butter
Potatoes, microwaved, cooked in skin, flesh, without salt
Beef steak, fried, lean only eaten

Totals  1824-cals,  38-fats, 237-carbs, 152-protein
protein was a lil low


----------



## GFR (May 9, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> well today was my pull day so here it is:
> 
> lat-pulldowns: 8x110
> 8x110
> ...


*C*


----------



## kenwood (May 15, 2006)

ok today is Monday-5-15-06 --push day weight x reps

incline db press: 35x8
55x8
55x8

decline db press:55x8
55x10
55x12

benchpress: 185x15

military db press 35x8
45x8
45x6

rev. benchpress: 65x8
95x8
95x8

dips: bwx12
bwx10
bwx13

grip work- 45x1min
45x30 sec
45x1min. 

20min. of cardio ...havnt posted in awhile


----------

